# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  :: مهم :: سرنوشت جالب رتبه‌های برتر کنکور 10 سال اخیر

## saj8jad

*سه شنبه 18 تیر 1398 / 11:10
کد خبر : 5909*
*سرنوشت جالب رتبه‌های برتر کنکور 10 سال اخیر
**سونوشت جالب رتبه های برتر کنکور 10 سال اخیر که دارای سرنوشت های خواندنی بودند و سرنوشت آنها در متن زیل آمده است؛*

*ــ مژگان قاسمی؛ رتبه سوم كنكور ریاضی فیزیك‌ سال ۸۷، در دانشگاه شریف لیسانس  ریاضی فیزیک گرفته و پس از آن به تحصیل ادامه نداده است. او حالا در یك  شركت خصوصی در زمینه خدمات رایانه كار می‎كند و از زندگی‏‌اش راضی است.

ــ سارا عامری، رتبه ۲ كنكور زبان سال ۹۰،  كارشناسی و كارشناسی ارشدش را در رشته زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی دانشگاه تهران  خوانده و برای مقطع دكترا، به کانادا مهاجرت کرده است.

ــ هانیه زراعت‏كار؛ رتبه ۹ كنكور‌ انسانی‌ سال  ۸۷ حالا دانشجوی دكتری در رشته روان‌شناسی سلامت است. ورود به دانشگاه آن  طور كه فكر می‏كرده خوب نبوده و دبیرستان را بیشتر از دانشگاه دوست دارد.

ــ فاطمه زبرجد؛ رتبه ۳ كنكور علوم انسانی سال  ۸۹، لیسانس و فوق‌لیسانس حقوق را از دانشگاه شیراز گرفته و اکنون نیز مشغول  تحصیل در مقطع دکتری در شهر شیراز است و به عنوان قاضی دادگستری فعالیت  می‌کند.

ــ محمدرضا لمسه‌چی، رتبه یک كنكور علوم انسانی  سال ۹۰، لیسانس و فوق‌لیسانس خود را در رشته روان‌شناسی در دانشگاه تهران  دریافت کرده و حالا برای سربازی آماده می‌شود.

ــ یاسمن فرازان، ‌رتبه یک كنكور هنر سال ۹۰،  رشته طراحی صنعتی در دانشگاه تهران خوانده و حالا دوره كارشناسی‌ارشد را در  یكی از دانشگاه‌های آلمان می‌گذراند.

ــ فرخ حیدری؛ رتبه ۶ كنكور تجربی‌ سال۸۶ تا چند  ماه دیگر از رشته گوش و حلق و بینی فارغ‏‌التحصیل می‎شود و باید خود را  برای ورود به محیط كار آماده كند. فرخ ۳۰ ساله با اینکه در دو رشته دیگر  تحصیل کرده از وضعیت خود ناراضی است و می‌گوید: دانشگاه آن‌طور که فکر  می‌کردم نبود.

ــ آرش غضنفری؛ رتبه ۷ كنكور تجربی‌ سال ۸۶، در  دانشگاه تهران ۷ سال پزشکی خوانده، تخصص خود از دانشگاه شیراز گرفته و  آماده می‌شود برای گذراندن طرح به مناطق محروم برود. 
آرش می‌گوید: دانشگاه با آن چیزی که فکر می‌کردم متفاوت بود و اگر به گذشته برگردم، درس نمی‏‌خوانم و مهاجرت می‏‌کنم.

  انتهای پیام/*

----------


## Ordijahannam

جالبه بیشترشون میلشون به مهاجرته
نتیجه گیری:هممون تباهیم اینجا حتی اگه تک رقمی بشیم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> جالبه بیشترشون میلشون به مهاجرته
> نتیجه گیری:هممون تباهیم اینجا حتی اگه تک رقمی بشیم


*ــ آرش غضنفری؛* *رتبه ۷  كنكور تجربی‌** سال ۸۶، در* * دانشگاه تهران ۷ سال پزشکی** خوانده، تخصص خود از  دانشگاه شیراز گرفته و  آماده می‌شود برای گذراندن طرح به مناطق محروم  برود. 
آرش می‌گوید: دانشگاه با آن چیزی که فکر می‌کردم متفاوت بود و اگر به گذشته برگردم، درس نمی‏‌خوانم و مهاجرت می‏‌کنم.

**پ.ن :* شدیدا دیگه حرفی ندارم برای گفتن!!  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## mmr

به قول یاس "کلی انگیزه داشتم حیف شد . حالام بالام ولی رو سیف مود . این همه راه برو به امید فردایی که یهو میبینی حیف شد . "

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

حالا من دو سال سربازی رفتم هیچی :Yahoo (76): 
ولی این رنبه یک انسانی فکر کنم داوطلبانه داره میره آخه باید معاف بشه

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

والا همه ناراضی هستند من نزدیک ترین فامیل دارم که پزشکی خوند بعد تخصص رادیولوژی گرفت که خیلی ها آرزو دارن چون زیاد با بیمار سرو کار ندارن درآمد خوبی دارن اما میگه پزشکی منو پیر کرد تو چهل سالگی تازه به پول زیاد رسیدم ( ایشون خودش رتبه برتر کنکور اواخر دهه هفتاد بود ) مدتی از جو ایران خسته شد خواست برای کانادا اقدام بکنه دید شرایط اونجا برای پزشک متخصص ایران خوب نیست رفت استرالیا با مدرک تخصص اونا هم گفتن بیا اینجا فعلا ۳ سالی بخون ما مدرک ایران کامل به عنوان پزشکی قبول نداریم خلاصه میگفت بعد از این همه سال تو چهل سالگی دوباره بشینی بخونی بری دانشگاه و ... عصاب خورد کننده ترین هست قصد مهاجرت به امریکا داشت امریکا که کلا تخصصی ایران قبول نداره فقط تخصص خودش بعضی از ایالات هم تخصص کانادا و بریتانیا قبول می‌کنند درکل زمستون ایران بود برای تعطیلات ژانویه باهاش صحبت کردم گفت اگه برمیگشتم به گذشته هیچ وقت سمت پزشکی نمیرفتم 
همچنین بین اقوام پسر دایی خودم ( رتبه آش دو رقمی بود شریف خوند) هست که سال ۸۶ پی اچ دی خودش از استنفورد گرفت  مهندسی مخابرات شبکه اون موقع یادم باهم چت کردیم تو یاهو مسنجر برگشت گفت من تو یک شرکت مخابراتی امریکایی  کار میکنم ماهی ۲۵ هزار دلار خالص  الان نمیدونم چقدر هست درآمدش خیلی هم راضی بود 
افرادی هم میشناسم که مهندسی خوندن از دانشگاه های آزاد و ... حتی روزانه خوب الان بیکار هستند خلاصه کمی سخت هست در این مورد نظر کلی داد 
در کل اون کسی بردن به اعتقاد من که رفت دنبال علاقه آش نه پول از علاقه پول میاد 
من دختر خانم میشناسم هم زمان با من شروع کرد دانشگاه هم دانشگاهی بودیم رشته ایشون هنر بود نقاشی خوشگل میکشید من روز ها اول پیش خودم میگفتم مردم چقدر بیکار هستند وقت برای چه رشته ها میذارن فردا این رشته هنر کار نداره 
الان همین خانم آخرین بار سال پیش باهاش صحبت کردم منو دعوت کرد به رستوران خودش تو اروپا فهمیدم هم گالری نقاشی داره هم رستوران هنری بزرگی برای خودش باز کرده. شما با استعداد های خودتون میتونید پول بسازید

----------


## V_buqs

> جالبه بیشترشون میلشون به مهاجرته
> نتیجه گیری:هممون تباهیم اینجا حتی اگه تک رقمی بشیم


 :Yahoo (4):  همشون درسشونو خوندن رفتن اوناییم که نرفتن کار گیرشون اومده دارن تیغ میزنه خلق الله رو  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Parla11

من میگفتم کنکور بدم یه دانشگاه خوب دربیام. ظاهرا بعد از سد کنکور خبر خاصی نیست. وقتی سرنوشت تک رقمیا اینه سرنوشت من چی بشه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## WallE06

_اینجا ایران قرن 21 است_

----------


## HiGh-lEvEl

اینا که 70 % شون یا هنر بودن یا انسانی یا زبان!..پس چندان قابل اتکا نیستند

از طرفی بنظر بنده اینا اخرش هیچی نمیشن چه تو ایران باشن چه امریکا...چون صرفن بلدند تند تند تست بزنن  
علم و پیشرفت علمی کشور ها در گرو **خلاقیت**  و **علاقه به اون شاخه علمی هست**..در حالی که رتبه های برتر صرفن  تو مسیر کنکور فقط باید تلاش کنن فکر کردن هاشون بیشتر از ۶۰ ثانیه زمان  نگیره!...اون ها فقط به فکر موفقیت هستن حالا از هر راهی..مثل اناری که رتبه یک شد و الان شغلش "سخنرانیه!" خیلی هم خوشحاله  از زندگیش اگه تو اینیستا ببینیدش!
یا خود سبطی که پزشکی تهران خوند اخرش شد یه معلم ادبیات یا خود ارامفر یا...

----------


## NimaHdp

و اما جالب ترین سرنوشت، سرنوشت اون دختر رتبه تک رقمی کنکور هنری هست که رفت *گیمر* شد!
 @miaplays

----------


## V_buqs

جالبه الان بعد کنکور میگیم پزشکی چیزی نیست خیلیا بدون درس تو شاخه های مختلف پولدار و  خوشبخت شدن 

موقع استارت درس میگیم چه درصد هایی بیاریم که پزشکی قبول شیم  :Yahoo (4): 

واقعا وات د فاز یا سیدی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​همیشه میگم اون درامدی ک ی دندون پزشک عمومی تو سن سی سالگی داره  همون 15 20میلیون خیلی با ارزش تره تااینکه 40سلت بشه 50 60 70میلیون دربیاری....خدا برکت بده شغل ازاد  یهو میبینی سی سالت شد میلیاردری اما وقتی پزشکی بخونی ببخشید نه عشق وحال با جنس مخالف داشتی نه تفریح ی ورزشم نمیتونی بری  اغلب کچل میشن زشت میشن خیلی چاق یا لاغر میشن من 30سالگی 20تومن دربیارم ب قران قسم به هزارتا درامد متخصص 40 45ساله  راضی نیستم

----------


## V_buqs

> ​همیشه میگم اون درامدی ک ی دندون پزشک عمومی تو سن سی سالگی داره  همون 15 20میلیون خیلی با ارزش تره تااینکه 40سلت بشه 50 60 70میلیون دربیاری....خدا برکت بده شغل ازاد  یهو میبینی سی سالت شد میلیاردری اما وقتی پزشکی بخونی ببخشید نه عشق وحال با جنس مخالف داشتی نه تفریح ی ورزشم نمیتونی بری  اغلب کچل میشن زشت میشن خیلی چاق یا لاغر میشن من 30سالگی 20تومن دربیارم ب قران قسم به هزارتا درامد متخصص 40 45ساله  راضی نیستم


بله دیگه 
وقتی شور و اشتیاق و  ذوق جوونیتو نداشته باشی دیگه به چه دردت میخوره

----------


## alk1370

> *سه شنبه 18 تیر 1398 / 11:10
> کد خبر : 5909*
> *سرنوشت جالب رتبه‌های برتر کنکور 10 سال اخیر
> **سونوشت جالب رتبه های برتر کنکور 10 سال اخیر که دارای سرنوشت های خواندنی بودند و سرنوشت آنها در متن زیل آمده است؛*
> 
> *ــ مژگان قاسمی؛ رتبه سوم كنكور ریاضی فیزیك‌ سال ۸۷، در دانشگاه شریف لیسانس  ریاضی فیزیک گرفته و پس از آن به تحصیل ادامه نداده است. او حالا در یك  شركت خصوصی در زمینه خدمات رایانه كار می‎كند و از زندگی‏‌اش راضی است.
> 
> ــ سارا عامری، رتبه ۲ كنكور زبان سال ۹۰،  كارشناسی و كارشناسی ارشدش را در رشته زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی دانشگاه تهران  خوانده و برای مقطع دكترا، به کانادا مهاجرت کرده است.
> 
> ...


چقدر اینا زود بزرگ شدن! انگار همین دیروز بود که خبر تک رقمی شدنشون و مصاحبه هاشون رو خوندم.یا شاید هم من سنم خیلی زیاده :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

جای رستگار رحمانی بینشون خالی هست.پُرِش کن سجاد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Alirezad_031

> *سه شنبه 18 تیر 1398 / 11:10
> کد خبر : 5909*
> *سرنوشت جالب رتبه‌های برتر کنکور 10 سال اخیر
> **سونوشت جالب رتبه های برتر کنکور 10 سال اخیر که دارای سرنوشت های خواندنی بودند و سرنوشت آنها در متن زیل آمده است؛*
> 
> *ــ مژگان قاسمی؛ رتبه سوم كنكور ریاضی فیزیك‌ سال ۸۷، در دانشگاه شریف لیسانس  ریاضی فیزیک گرفته و پس از آن به تحصیل ادامه نداده است. او حالا در یك  شركت خصوصی در زمینه خدمات رایانه كار می‎كند و از زندگی‏‌اش راضی است.
> 
> ــ سارا عامری، رتبه ۲ كنكور زبان سال ۹۰،  كارشناسی و كارشناسی ارشدش را در رشته زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی دانشگاه تهران  خوانده و برای مقطع دكترا، به کانادا مهاجرت کرده است.
> 
> ...


مریم کیمیاگر(انشالله که اسمشو درست گفتم) رتبه 2 کنکور هنر 92 هم در رشته طراحی صنعتی تحصیل کرد و الان داخل یوتیوب فیلم میذاره.گیمر شده (:

----------


## Alir3zaa

آدمیزاد همیشه یه چیزی رو تا قبل از اینکه به دست بیاره فکر میکنه خیلی با ارزشه و براش یه رویاست.
اما وقتی به دست اش آورد ، ارزش اون چیز براش کمتر و کمتر میشه..
چی میشه گفت. زندگی همینطوره دیگه

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> آدمیزاد همیشه یه چیزی رو تا قبل از اینکه به دست بیاره فکر میکنه خیلی با ارزشه و براش یه رویاست.
> اما وقتی به دست اش آورد ، ارزش اون چیز براش کمتر و کمتر میشه..
> چی میشه گفت. زندگی همینطوره دیگه


بالاخره جو جامعه اوضاع اقتصادی کشور هم این وسط نباید نادیده گرفت من آدم میشناسم دو سال پیش فارغ التحصیل شریف بود رفته در مغازه باباش نشسته کار میکنه لوازم خانگی میفروشه بهش میگیم اون همه زحمت تلاش میگه برای مهندسی برق کار نیست تو ایران کارای هم هست حقوقشون نمی ارزه برم اسنپ کار کنم از اون حقوق بیشتر 
ولی این آقا شانس آورد باباش مغازه داشته بقیه چی ؟! 
کلا وضعیت خیلی بدی داره کشور ولی بخشی از این مشکل من به اوضاع اقتصادی میبینم بخش خیلی مهمتر هوش بیزینس افراد میبینم بازم مثال های زیاد دارم افراد در همون رشته و حتی دانشگاه پایین تر موفق تر از مورد اول در تخصص خودشون بودن
کلا اکثر بچه ذهنیت بیزینس ندارن ماهر هستند در معادله حل کردن در تحلیل مدار در بررسی سازه نابغه است ولی قدرت استقلال فکری که خودش بیزینس خودش درست بکنه ندارن مثل یه قطار دنبال این هستند حتما تو یه ریل مشخص قرار بگیرند چرا مردم الان حمله کردند به پزشکی چون شما از لحظه قبولی پزشکی تا فارغ التحصیلی شغل شما تضمین شده است تو بیمارستان شما از همون اول استخدام وزارت بهداشتی یه زمانی هم بچه  ها میرفتن مهندسی نفت چون مثل همین پزشکی بود شما از اول انگار استخدام وزارت نفت بودی  الان درش تخته شده کسی نمیره 
‌تا وقتی که نظام مدرک گرایی هست و بچه ها جرات و بروز خلاقیت ها به خودشون نمیدن اوضاع همین هست ( خیلی هم ساده نیست چون واقعا تو ایران نه اسپانسر وجود داره نه به شکل واقعی خصوصی سازی )

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alirezad_031


مریم کیمیاگر(انشالله که اسمشو درست گفتم) رتبه 2 کنکور هنر 92 هم در رشته طراحی صنعتی تحصیل کرد و الان داخل یوتیوب فیلم میذاره.گیمر شده (:


همون mia play???_

----------


## hamed_habibi

فقط پردیس خود گردان قبول شم ی درامد خوب داشته باشم کافیه برام اصل هدف من کاسبیه یا بیزینس ولی وقتی اسم دکتر روت باشه مردم راحت تر بهت اعتماد میکنن

----------


## Django

> والا همه ناراضی هستند


کلا ایرانی ها همیشه ناراضی هستن...

----------


## Alirezad_031

> _
> 
> همون mia play???_


اره. البته تو کامنتاش خوندم اسمش رو.اطمینان ندارم.

----------


## hamed_habibi

ایرانی جماعت همیشه ناراضیه بعضیا دیگه واقعا شورش دراوردن مثلا کسی ک رفته لیسانس حساب از دانشگاه پیام نور حتی ازاد گرفته واقعا نمیفهمم چرا باید طلبکار باشه؟مگه چ زحمیت کشیده؟ یا خیلیا میبینی خونه زندگی دارن باز مینالن بدبختی اینه تو جامعه ما هرکس ندار تره ادعاشم کمتره ساکت تره هرکس دارا تره طلبکارتره

----------


## Ali_Alfred

سلام دوست عزیز
ای کاش یه آمار هم از تک رقمی هایی که آدم های موفق شدند بذارید
 کی گفته هر کی تک رقمی بشه قطعا آدم موفقی میشه؟؟؟
موفقیت بعد کنکور بازهم نیاز به تلاش داره

نظرم شخصیه

----------


## AmirHossein-gh

دوستان به این دقت کردین؟
ما هرسال ۵ تا سهمیه داریم و ۵ گروه آزمایشی که هرکدوم ۹ تا تک رقمی دارن
سر جمع میشه سالانه ۲۲۵ رتبه تک رقمی
این امارم برای ۱۰سالو جمع کرده که میشه ۲۲۵۰ رتبه تک رقمی
خب از ۲۲۵۰ نفر ۱۰ نفر پشیمونن معقوله دیگه؟

----------


## mlt

این ارش غضنفری مال شهر ماست
دوست معلمم هست
معلمم میگفت بیرون میرفت 
میگشت 
هر هفته سالن میرفت
اخرم7شد
بعدش بعضیا روزی16ساعت میخونن بازم قبول نمیشن

----------


## Hamid_tig

> مریم کیمیاگر(انشالله که اسمشو درست گفتم) رتبه 2 کنکور هنر 92 هم در رشته طراحی صنعتی تحصیل کرد و الان داخل یوتیوب فیلم میذاره.گیمر شده (:


البته اسم درستش کیمیا روانگر هست :Yahoo (3): 
کسانی که از نظر مالی وضع خانوادشون خوبه واقعا نیازی به شغل آنچنانی ندارن

----------


## Alirezad_031

> البته اسم درستش کیمیا روانگر هست
> کسانی که از نظر مالی وضع خانوادشون خوبه واقعا نیازی به شغل آنچنانی ندارن


بالاخره اسمشو یاد گرفتم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Alirezad_031

> سلام دوست عزیز
> ای کاش یه آمار هم از تک رقمی هایی که آدم های موفق شدند بذارید
>  کی گفته هر کی تک رقمی بشه قطعا آدم موفقی میشه؟؟؟
> موفقیت بعد کنکور بازهم نیاز به تلاش داره
> 
> نظرم شخصیه


نماد موفقیت: شهاب اناری :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Heini

*شگفتااا ما هر کی رو دیدیم (داوطلب پسر)داره شبانه روز درس می خونه که رتبش به دکترا پیوسته برسه نره خدمت بعد طرف رتبه یک شده داره میره داداش فوق رو که گرفتی یهو دکترا رو هم می گرفتی بعد می رفتی* :Yahoo (76): *

پ.ن:فقط آرش غضنفری* :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nani87

میدونید بنظرمن عاقبت اونا نیست که جالبه؛اتفاقا عاقبت ماها که قراره 8سال دیگه فارغ التحصیل بشیم تازه؛جالبه!
نمیخام منفی نگاه کنم!اما ازین افزایش ظرفیت رشته های پزشکی که اعلام شده بوهای خوبی نمیشنوم؛یعنی هروقت همچین چیزی تو طول تاریخ اتفاق افتاد(چندسال بعد تازه عواقبش شروع کرد به ظاهر شدن!)فک میکنم فقط چن سال پی نخود سیاه فرستادنه برای آروم کردن وضعیت فعلی؛همین؛ حالا اینه که میبینم چ کنکور قبول بشی چه نشی آینده جالبی خاهی داشت:/

----------


## tear_goddess

رتبه سه انسانی ۸۹ رو من از نزدیک میشناسم !!
و اتفاقا کلی هم از موقعیت و کارش راضیه  :Yahoo (1): 
نمیدونم چقدر هست درآمدش ولی اقوام میگفتن ماهی ۱۵ تومن اینا در میاره !

----------


## UNI7ED

> *ــ آرش غضنفری؛* *رتبه ۷  كنكور تجربی‌** سال ۸۶، در* * دانشگاه تهران ۷ سال پزشکی** خوانده، تخصص خود از  دانشگاه شیراز گرفته و  آماده می‌شود برای گذراندن طرح به مناطق محروم  برود. 
> آرش می‌گوید: دانشگاه با آن چیزی که فکر می‌کردم متفاوت بود و اگر به گذشته برگردم، درس نمی‏‌خوانم و مهاجرت می‏‌کنم.
> 
> **پ.ن :* شدیدا دیگه حرفی ندارم برای گفتن!!


شما دوست عزیز مشت رو نمونه خروار میدونید ؟ حالا ی نفر ب هر دلیلی این حرف رو زده بولد میکنین و بسط میدید ک این که تک رقمی ! بوده این حرف رو زده دیگه شما ک چیز اونم نمیشید  :Yahoo (1):  ؟ طرف میشناسم دانشگاه خودمونه پزشکی میخونه  تست هم طراحی میکنه کتابم داره چاپ میکنه ماهی سه تومنم کم کم میگیره تو دوران دانشجویی !! مهاجرت پاک کردن صورت مسئله است و بس

----------


## mohammad1397

> شما دوست عزیز مشت رو نمونه خروار میدونید ؟ حالا ی نفر ب هر دلیلی این حرف رو زده بولد میکنین و بسط میدید ک این که تک رقمی ! بوده این حرف رو زده دیگه شما ک چیز اونم نمیشید  ؟ طرف میشناسم دانشگاه خودمونه پزشکی میخونه  تست هم طراحی میکنه کتابم داره چاپ میکنه ماهی سه تومنم کم کم میگیره تو دوران دانشجویی !! مهاجرت پاک کردن صورت مسئله است و بس


مافیای پزشکی که درست شده  همیشه سعی دارن رشته پزشکی بکوبونن تا هجوم به سمتش کم کنن به قول یکی ایران بهشت پزشکاست و این درامد زایی از همون بدو ورود به دانشگاه شروع میشه با اینکه نسبت به جمعیت و مهاجرت پزشکا باید ظرفیتا زیاد کنن ولی بهانه امکانات میگیرن و انحصار درست کردن و ازون ور از پزشکی مدام  بد میگن در صورتیکه رشته های دیگه باید تا دکترا ادامه داد تا یک حقوق بخور نمیر دراورد

----------


## saj8jad

> شما دوست عزیز مشت رو نمونه خروار میدونید ؟ حالا ی نفر ب هر دلیلی این حرف رو زده بولد میکنین و بسط میدید ک این که تک رقمی ! بوده این حرف رو زده دیگه شما ک چیز اونم نمیشید  ؟ طرف میشناسم دانشگاه خودمونه پزشکی میخونه  تست هم طراحی میکنه کتابم داره چاپ میکنه ماهی سه تومنم کم کم میگیره تو دوران دانشجویی !! مهاجرت پاک کردن صورت مسئله است و بس


خیر ، منظور من هم تقریبا همینی بود که شما بیان کردید عزیز
به لحن تعجبی *پ.ن* که نوشتم دقت کنید، برای خود شخص من هم جای تعجب داشت که طرف پزشک متخصصه و این حرف رو زده! 
اصلا منظورم برداشتی که شما کردید که اینکه تک رقمی بوده هیچی نشده وای به حال شما که چیزم نمیشید نبود  :Yahoo (1): 

اما من شخصا با این تیکه از دیدگاه شما مخالفم، به نظر من مهاجرت اصلا و اصلا پاک کردن صورت مسئله نیست (اونم در این شرایط فعلی) و ابعاد و زوایای مختلف و متفاوتی داره که جای بحثش متأسفانه اینجا نیست!

----------


## stanlee

اینا دقیقن قبل کنکور چه انتظاری از دانشگاه داشتن که میرن میگن دانشگاه اونجوری که فکر میکردم نبود ؟!

----------


## Blue Girly.N

ــ یاسمن فرازان، ‌رتبه یک كنكور هنر سال ۹۰، رشته طراحی صنعتی در دانشگاه تهران خوانده و حالا دوره كارشناسی‌ارشد را در یكی از دانشگاه‌های آلمان می‌گذراند.
...بچه های طراحی صنعتی( از هنر تهران) که ایران موندن هم یا کافه دارن یا بوتیک : )

----------


## meysam98

این سیستم چیکار کرده با این مملکت
که از 10 نفر رتبه برتر کنکور اغلب قصد مهاجرت دارن یا مهاجرت کردن. اونیم که نرفته ناراضیه

----------


## saj8jad

> ــ یاسمن فرازان، ‌رتبه یک كنكور هنر سال ۹۰، رشته طراحی صنعتی در دانشگاه تهران خوانده و حالا دوره كارشناسی‌ارشد را در یكی از دانشگاه‌های آلمان می‌گذراند.
> ...بچه های طراحی صنعتی( از هنر تهران) که ایران موندن هم یا کافه دارن یا بوتیک : )





> این سیستم چیکار کرده با این مملکت
> که از 10 نفر رتبه برتر کنکور اغلب قصد مهاجرت دارن یا مهاجرت کردن. اونیم که نرفته ناراضیه


از کشوری که توش سگ صاحابش رو نمیشناسه انتظاری هم جز این نباید داشت

----------


## Alfredo

واقعا قبل اینکه وارد پزشکی بشیم چه مدینه ی فاضله ای برای خودمون تصور کرده بودیم.در حالی که روز به روز نا امید تر و افسرده تر شدیم تو این رشنه و دانشگاه.
کاش زودتر تموم شه

----------


## bbehzad

بعد تموم کردن تازه اول بدبختیاست.باید بین یه مشت مافیا و هیولا سری توسرا دربیاری که اونم مثل همیشه پول میخواد.

----------


## Noo$hin

* نوید نادری علی زاده از قائم شهر: نفر اول کنکور ریاضی در سال 86 که در آن زمان ریاضی خود را 100% زده بود در حال حاضر در مقطع دکترای مهندسی برق دانشگاه کُرنل در نیویورک آمریکا تحصیل می کند. او کارشناسی خود را در برق شریف با معدل 18،93 به پایان رسانده بود و پس از آن تحصیل در خارج از کشور را انتخاب کرد.


 

* سلمان فرجی از شمیرانات: رتبه سوم دانشگاه برق شریف پس از اتمام دوره کارشناسی کشور سوئیس را برای ادامه تحصیل خود انتخاب کرده است. او به تازگی فوق لیسانس خود از دانشگاه تحقیقاتی EPFL با نمره 6 از 6 به پایان رسانده و در حال حاضر مشغول تحصیل در رشته دکتراست و در همین دانشگاه نیز مشغول به کار شده است.

 

* سیامک زمانی دادانه از سنندج: او جزو آن دسته از دانشجویان برق شریف است که فعلا تحصیل در ایران را انتخاب کرده و در حال حاضر مشغول گذراندن کارشنی ارشد در این دانشگاه است.

 

* احسان مشایخ از تهران: نفر پنجم رشته ریاضی در سال 86 هم ماندن در ایران را به تحصیل در کشورهای خارجی ترجیح داده است. او بر خلاف نفرات رتبه های برتر کنکور ریاضی، رشته مکانیک شریف را انتخاب کرده و در حال حاضر در مقطع ارشد این دانشگاه در همان رشته مکانیک در حال تحصیل است.

 

* سید شهاب الدین میر جلیلی از یزد:  دانشگاه استنفورد آمریکا جایی است که او در حال حاضر مشغول تحصیل در آن است. او هم رشته مکانیک را انتخاب کرده بود و برای تحصیل در مقطع فوق لیسانس به این دانشگاه رفت و در حال حاضر هم دانشجوی مقطع دکترا در رشته مکانیک همان دانشگاه است.

 

* محمد علی آذرخش از تهران: دانشجوی شریف دانشگاه تهران ترجیح داده فوق لیسانس را نیز در ایران بگیرد و پس از فارغ التحصیلی از دانشگاه شریف، تحصیل در دانشگاه مدیریت دانشگاه تهران را انتخاب کرده و به تازگی از آن فارغ التحصیل شده است.

 

* میلاد تجویدی از تهران: رتبه 8 کنکور سراسری سال 86 کانادا را به عنوان مقصد تحصیلی خود انتخاب کرده است. او در حال حاضر دانشجوی ارشد رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه Calgary کاناداست.

 

* مریم اسلامی از شیراز: تنها دختر حاضر در میان ده نفر برتر کنکوری های سال 86 هم کانادا را به عنوان محل ادامه تحصیل خود انتخاب کرده است. او در رشته مهندسی مکانیک تحصیل می کرد و فوق لیسانس را هم در همین رشته در کانادا ادامه می دهد.

 

* علی جوادی ابهری از شمیرانات: مهندسی برق دانشگاه پرینسون آمریکا جایی است که او در حال حاضر مشغول تحصیل در ان است. جوادی پس از پایان دوره کارشناسی خود به آمریکا رفته و پس پایان مقطع فوق لیسانس در حال حاضر مشغول تحصیل در سال دوم مهندسی برق مقطع دکترای پرینسون است.


*بهاران قوامي، رتبه ششم علوم انساني سال ۹۰، روانشناسي باليني دانشگاه تهران

رتبه دوم كارشناسي ارشد رشته روانشناسي باليني خانواده را هم كسب كرد و در دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي ادامه تحصيل داد 
«من دبير روانشناسي دبيرستان هستم و روانشناس و مشاور مدرسه هم هستم و مشغول كارهاي پايان‌نامه دوره ارشد.» مي‌گويد تدريس يكي از كارهايي است كه به اندازه مشاوره آن را دوست دارد. درگير خواندن براي امتحان زبان و پذيرش گرفتن براي ادامه تحصيل در مقطع دكترا است: «در دوره ليسانس برايم اين امكان پيش آمد كه بروم امريكا و دانشگاه‌هاي مختلفي را ببينم.جو علمي آنجا خيلي جذبم كرد، آزمايشگاه‌هاي روانشناسي و فعاليت‌هايي كه در اين حوزه انجام مي‌شد خيلي عالي‌تر از آن چيزي بود كه ما در دوره ليسانس ديده بوديم. آن موقع ترم دو ليسانس بودم و زمينه علمي كافي نداشتم و تصميم گرفتم برگردم و بخوانم و بعد هم چون امكان كمك‌هاي مالي در دوره دكترا بيشتر بود تصميم گرفتم ارشد را هم در ايران بخوانم.» حالا خيلي خوشحال است كه به خاطر جو كنكور به سمت حقوق نرفته و انتخابي را كرده كه حالا به نظرش مناسب‌ترين انتخاب براي او بوده است: «خيلي خيلي خوشحالم از جايي كه هستم.»

 

* سعيد مفيدي، رتبه دوم رشته رياضي سال ۹۰

مهندسي برق، دانشگاه شريف

او حالا مشغول كار برنامه‌ريزي است و بلافاصله پس از دوره ليسانس وارد بازار كار شده است. مي‌گويد كه پيدا كردن كار برايش آسان بوده: «من كارم را با كارآموزي شروع كردم و ادامه دادم و براي همين راحت بود كار برايم. » در حال حاضر هم در همان دانشگاه مشغول تحصيل در رشته كارشناسي ارشد فلسفه علم است. در دوره كارشناسي‌ارشد هم همان رتبه دوره كارشناسي را تكرار كرده؛ رتبه دوم.   همچنان ترجيح مي‌دهد كه در كشور بماند: «من از اول هم قصد رفتن نداشتم با توجه به شرايط كاري و شخصي هم كه بعدتر پيش آمد اين تصميم جدي‌تر شد.


* كيميا كاظمي، رتبه چهار رشته تجربي سال ۹۰

پزشكي دانشگاه اصفهان

 

كيميا كاظمي برخلاف انتظاري كه از رتبه تك رقمي كنكور تجربي مي‌رود، تن به اسم دانشگاه تهران نداد و همان سال ۹۰ و پس از كمي مشورت و پرس و جو تصميم گرفت كه در زادگاه و همراه خانواده‌اش بماند. ۶ سال از آن انتخاب گذشته و حالا مشغول گذراندن دوره اينترنشيپ است و مي‌گويد كه با اين حجم از درس و كاري كه در رشته پزشكي هست بهترين تصميم همين ماندن در كنار خانواده بوده. بعضي وقت‌ها به رفتن خارج از كشور هم فكر كرده اما مي‌گويد كه شرايط فعلي را ترجيح مي‌دهد: «الان رفتن در ذهنم نيست. البته نمي‌توانم آينده را پيش‌بيني كنم.»

 


* ياسمن فرازان، رتبه اول رشته هنر سال ۹۰

طراحي صنعتي، دانشگاه تهران

 

از يكي دو سال بعد ورودش به دانشگاه رو به حوزه ديگري آورده كه حالا هم در همان حوزه مشغول به كار است: طراحي بازي‌هاي ديجيتال. تقريبا سه سال است كه مشغول همين كار است: «اگر برگردم دبيرستان شايد مي‌رفتم سمت رياضي و بعد در نرم‌افزار و برنامه‌نويسي ادامه تحصيل مي‌دادم.» خودش از بچگي اهل بازي كامپيوتري بوده و حالا فكر مي‌كند روحيه‌اش بيشتر به همين كار مي‌خورد تا طراحي صنعتي.الان با تيم ۶ نفره‌اي كار مي‌كند، جايزه‌هاي بسياري برده‌اند و قرار است به زودي شركت‌شان را به ثبت برسانند: «دوست دارم تيم‌مان را به يك شركت درست و حسابي تبديل كنيم و بازي‌هايي بسازيم كه كيفيت حضور در بازار‌هاي بين‌المللي را داشته باشند.»

 


* الهام احساني‌مقدم، رتبه سه علوم رياضي سال ۹۱

مهندسي برق، دانشگاه صنعتي شريف

 

همچنان در همين دانشگاه مشغول به تحصيل است، ارشدش را در رشته مخابرات سيستم تحصيل مي‌كند. از همان زمان ورود به دانشگاه تنها برنامه درس خواندن بوده و هنوز به سراغ بازار كار نرفته است. 
 
 


* مهدي سليمان‌زاده، نفر سوم رشته تجربي، سال ۹۱

پزشكي، دانشگاه علوم پزشكي تهران

 

حالا فكر مي‌كنم فقط در صورتي مي‌روم كه بخواهم به يك جايگاه علمي مشخص برسم كه در ايران امكانش نيست اما در اين حالت هم هيچ‌وقت فكر ماندن در آنجا را نمي‌كنم، هر جا هم بروم برمي‌گردم. با عقايد و مذهبي هم كه دارم به نظرم اينجا خيلي براي زندگي كردن بهتر است.» ما به هر حال تا رسيدن به نقطه به ثمر رسيدن شغلي مجبوريم به هر نحوي گذران زندگي كنيم. خيلي از اطرافيان من همزمان با تحصيل، كار هم مي‌كنند. اغلب در زمينه مشاوره و تدريس براي كنكور فعال هستند يا مثلا كارهاي جمع‌آوري اطلاعات براي كارهاي پژوهشي ديگران انجام مي‌دهند. تا دوره عمومي تمام نشود نمي‌توان كار ديگري كرد.»

 


* پويان مينايي، رتبه چهارم رشته رياضي سال ۹۲

فيزيك دانشگاه صنعتي شريف

 

مثل تمامي رتبه‌هاي برتر كنكور او هم اول از همه رشته برق دانشگاه شريف را انتخاب كرد اما از سال دوم رفت سراغ همان رشته‌اي كه بيشتر دلش مي‌خواست؛ فيزيك. درسش تمام شده و حالا بعد از قبولي در كارشناسي ارشد هم قرار است همان رشته فيزيك را ادامه دهد: «هر كدام از ما بايد برويم آنجايي كه بهش علاقه داريم، بيشترين توانايي آدم در همان زمينه است.
خانواده‌ام بعد از قبولي گفتند كه برق را انتخاب كنم و بعد از تحقيقات بيشتر اگر دلم خواست تغيير رشته بدهم، حرف‌شان منطقي بود و من هم همين كار را كردم. وقتي بعد از سال اول مطمئن شدم علاقه‌ام به فيزيك گذرا نيست، تغيير رشته دادم. اهميت علوم پايه براي كشور خيلي زياد است و مورد نياز است آدم‌هايي باشند كه با جرات و علاقه‌مندي سراغ اين حوزه بيايند.» تا الان وارد بازار كار نشده، اما مي‌گويد هم زمينه تدريس و هم كار كردن در شركت‌هاي دانش‌بنيان مهيا است اما يكي از وظايف اصلي دانشجوها كارآفريني است.
 

* ياسمن سعيدي، نفر اول رشته رياضي، سال ۹۳

مهندسي برق دانشگاه صنعتي شريف

 

آنچه در اين رشته پيدا كرد آن چيزي نبود كه دنبالش مي‌گشت: «من و خيلي از كساني كه مي‌شناسم تصور ديگري از دانشگاه و رشته‌ها داشتيم و نتيجه‌اش براي خود من اين شد كه تصميم دارم بعد از تمام شدن ليسانس، براي دوره ارشد رشته‌ام را عوض كنم.
مي‌گويد كه خودش با ديد اشتباه وارد رشته مهندسي شده و حالا گرايش بيشتري به سوي علوم انساني دارد: «دارم كنار درسم اقتصاد مي‌خوانم.
مي‌گويد از بچه‌هاي برق شريف خيلي‌ها براي ادامه تحصيل به سمت اقتصاد و مديريت مي‌روند.بدم نمي‌آيد در مقطعي براي ادامه تحصيل به خارج از كشور بروم اما فعلا زود است براي رفتن، شايد هم اگر ببينم مي‌شود مطالعات را در ايران ادامه داد كلا همينجا بمانم.»


* سرنوشت نفرات اول کنکور ایران در سال ۱۳۸۰ :

ندا ناطق (نفر اول رشته رياضی): استانفورد، آمريکا

اشکان برنا (نفر دوم رشته رياضی): برکلی کاليفرنيا، آمريکا

احسان شفيعی پور‌فرد (نفر سوم رشته رياضی): ايلينويز، آمريکا

محمد فلاحی سيچانی (نفر اول رشته تجربی): ميشيگان، آمريکا

پيمان حبيب اللهی (نفر سوم رشته تجربی): هاروارد، آمريکا

محمدرضا جلايی‌پور (نفر اول رشته انسانی): آکسفورد،انگلستان

----------


## meysam98

> * نوید نادری علی زاده از قائم شهر: نفر اول کنکور ریاضی در سال 86 که در آن زمان ریاضی خود را 100% زده بود در حال حاضر در مقطع دکترای مهندسی برق دانشگاه کُرنل در نیویورک آمریکا تحصیل می کند. او کارشناسی خود را در برق شریف با معدل 18،93 به پایان رسانده بود و پس از آن تحصیل در خارج از کشور را انتخاب کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * سلمان فرجی از شمیرانات: رتبه سوم دانشگاه برق شریف پس از اتمام دوره کارشناسی کشور سوئیس را برای ادامه تحصیل خود انتخاب کرده است. او به تازگی فوق لیسانس خود از دانشگاه تحقیقاتی EPFL با نمره 6 از 6 به پایان رسانده و در حال حاضر مشغول تحصیل در رشته دکتراست و در همین دانشگاه نیز مشغول به کار شده است.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جلایی پور ( رتبه اول انسانی 80) چند بار در زندان اوین بازداشت بود.

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## A.H.M

اندکی تفکر
فرار مغزها یا فراری دادن مغزها؟؟

استوری ها از یکی از نخبه ترین دانشجویان دانشگاه تهران هست که چند نوبت پژوهشگر برتر شدن و دوستی باهاشون برام افتخاره...
استوری ها در زمان سقوط هواپیمای اوکراینی گذاشته شدند

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

به قول بزرگی:به حالمان باید خون گریست

----------


## V_buqs

قبلاپاسخ داده بودم یه نکته ایی جا افتاد دوباره بگم  :Yahoo (4):  
مژگان قاسمی قطعا تو شرکت خدمات اینترنتی کار میکنه و هی میگه مودم رو خاموش روشن کنین درست میشه
بقیه شونم به فکر مهاجرتن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_u

برای افرادی مثل نسرین ستوده ارزش بسیار بیشتری قائل هستم تا نفرات برتر کنکور که برای زندگی بهتر میرن اونطرف.
یکی برای آزادی مردم و مملکتش میجنگه یکی برای زندگی بهتر از مملکتش فرار میکنه. 
از یه جهت دیگه  یکی مثل مریم میرزاخانی هم میتونه  باعث افتخار ایران بشه ولی نمیتونم با یکی مثل نسرین ستوده ای مقایسه کنمش که جونشو برای هموطن هاش کف دستش گرفته.
مردم ایران تو هر زمینه ای  بجای تلاش برای گرفتن حقشون دنبال راه در رو هستن و اینکار یک  اپیدمی شده. برعکس کشورهای پیشرفته که برای گرفتن حقشون میجنگن و مملکتشونو میسازن.

----------


## mlt

_حالا جای اونا نیستی اینجوری حرف قلمبه میزنی اگه به اون جایگاه برسی که ببینی مملکت قدرتو نمیدونن یا میری مثل بیشتر نخبه ها یا میمونی مثل همسایه ما افسرده میشی که فقط کارش به خودکشی نکشیده.
همون مرحوم میرزاخانی اگه ایران میموند و برای مملکتش میجنگید الان زندان اوین داشت آب خنک میخورد ولی از مملکتش رفت و شد یه اسطوره!!!




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


برای افرادی مثل نسرین ستوده ارزش بسیار بیشتری قائل هستم تا نفرات برتر کنکور که برای زندگی بهتر میرن اونطرف.
یکی برای آزادی مردم و مملکتش میجنگه یکی برای زندگی بهتر از مملکتش فرار میکنه. 
از یه جهت دیگه  یکی مثل مریم میرزاخانی هم میتونه  باعث افتخار ایران بشه ولی نمیتونم با یکی مثل نسرین ستوده ای مقایسه کنمش که جونشو برای هموطن هاش کف دستش گرفته.
مردم ایران تو هر زمینه ای  بجای تلاش برای گرفتن حقشون دنبال راه در رو هستن و اینکار یک  اپیدمی شده. برعکس کشورهای پیشرفته که برای گرفتن حقشون میجنگن و مملکتشونو میسازن.





_

----------


## saj8jad

یادی هم کنیم از بانو ساغر سید‌عباس زاده رتبه 1 کنکور ریاضی 90 
دانشجوی برق شریف که راهی در دیار کفر و فسق و فجور شدند! 
*+18 ! »* 





*پ.ن :* مرگ به تو ای اسرائیل و عربستان و آمریکای جهانخوار! که نخبه های مملکت خودکفامون رو فراری میدی!

----------


## Fawzi

رتبه برترا هم مالی نیستن :Yahoo (21): 
میخواد بهشون بربخوره یا نخوره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## A.H.M

> برای افرادی مثل نسرین ستوده ارزش بسیار بیشتری قائل هستم تا نفرات برتر کنکور که برای زندگی بهتر میرن اونطرف.
> یکی برای آزادی مردم و مملکتش میجنگه یکی برای زندگی بهتر از مملکتش فرار میکنه. 
> از یه جهت دیگه  یکی مثل مریم میرزاخانی هم میتونه  باعث افتخار ایران بشه ولی نمیتونم با یکی مثل نسرین ستوده ای مقایسه کنمش که جونشو برای هموطن هاش کف دستش گرفته.
> مردم ایران تو هر زمینه ای  بجای تلاش برای گرفتن حقشون دنبال راه در رو هستن و اینکار یک  اپیدمی شده. برعکس کشورهای پیشرفته که برای گرفتن حقشون میجنگن و مملکتشونو میسازن.


برگرد صفحه قبل پست اخر که من گذاشتم درد و دل یه نخبه است که رتبه برتر بوده و چنددوره پژوهشگر برتر شده و اچ ایندکس شیش داره و همزمان سه رشته پزشکی و ارشد اموزش پزشکی و mph رو میخونه... ازش اسم نمیبرم
بخون ببین درد دلش چیه بعد بگو برای زندگی بهتر میرن اونور

----------


## saj8jad

> رتبه برترا هم مالی نیستن
> میخواد بهشون بربخوره یا نخوره


تکبیر : ))

----------


## sina_u

> _حالا جای اونا نیستی اینجوری حرف قلمبه میزنی اگه به اون جایگاه برسی که ببینی مملکت قدرتو نمیدونن یا میری مثل بیشتر نخبه ها یا میمونی مثل همسایه ما افسرده میشی که فقط کارش به خودکشی نکشیده.
> همون مرحوم میرزاخانی اگه ایران میموند و برای مملکتش میجنگید الان زندان اوین داشت آب خنک میخورد ولی از مملکتش رفت و شد یه اسطوره!!!_


من یا شما میتونیم برای آینده خودمون تلاش کنیم بشیم رتبه یک کنکور.
میتونیم از بهترین دانشگاه خارجی پذیرش بگیریم شاگرد ممتاز اون دانشگاه بشیم و آیندمونو تضمین کنیم.
ولی اگه توجه کنی این کارها رو فقط به خاطر خودمون انجام دادیم.
در زندگی مردمی  که هر روز با بی عدالتی دست و پنجه نرم میکنن یا بچه هایی که یه وعده غذا ی درست نمیخورن  مهم نیست منو شما تو چه دانشگاهی تحصیل می کنیم یا برای آیندمون چقدر تلاش میکنیم. ولی عمل افرادی مثل نسرین ستوده هست که باعث میشه جلوی به منجلاب رفتن این مملکت گرفته بشه.این افراد هستن که چراغ امید به زندگی و تغییرو در دل مردم زنده نگه میدارن.
به نظرت یکی مثل نسرین ستوده نمیتونست بره بهترین کشور خارجی زندگی کنه؟ 
نمیتونست بچه هاشو توی بهترین مدارس خارج از کشور بگذاره تا آیندشون تامین بشه؟
آیا نمیدونست راهی که میره به کجا ختم میشه؟ آیا مانعش شد؟
اسطوره از نظر من کسی هست که وقتی وضع مردم مملکتشو میبینه در قبال مردم و مملکتش  احساس مسئولیت میکنه و از گفتن حقیقت ترسی نداره.
برای مریم میرزاخانی احترام زیادی قائل هستم ولی صرفا در زمینه علمی و قضاوتش هم نمیکنم چون وظیفه ای در قبال بقیه نداره.
ولی احترام من برای نسرین ستوده غیر قابل وصف هست چون با اینکه وظیفه ای در قبال بقیه نداره جون خودش و آینده فرزندانشو برای کمک به این مردم گذاشته.

----------


## Saeed79

منبعش رو یکی لطف میکنه
پیشاپیش تشکر

----------


## Fawzi

> تکبیر : ))



سجاد کم ذهن مردمو منحرف کن ب اونور آب :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mlt

_باید برای مردمی تلاش کرد که خودشونم بخوان.
طرف نون شب نداره.3تا بچه زن داده از بی پولی سه تاشون توی یه خونه زندگی میکنن بعد میگه تا اخرین قطره خون پشتتیم آقااا(دیدم که میگم)خب افرادی مثل اینا(که کم هم نیستن.در واقع 60_70درصد این قشر مردم اینجورین)باید سیخشون کرد.
تا زمانی هم که مردم یاد نگیرن پشت هم باشن و به خاطر دو قرون حقوق زیرآب نزنن و پاچه خواری مملکت نکنن همون بهتر که نخبه ها برن.





 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


من یا شما میتونیم برای آینده خودمون تلاش کنیم بشیم رتبه یک کنکور.
میتونیم از بهترین دانشگاه خارجی پذیرش بگیریم شاگرد ممتاز اون دانشگاه بشیم و آیندمونو تضمین کنیم.
ولی اگه توجه کنی این کارها رو فقط به خاطر خودمون انجام دادیم.
در زندگی مردمی  که هر روز با بی عدالتی دست و پنجه نرم میکنن یا بچه هایی که یه وعده غذا ی درست نمیخورن  مهم نیست منو شما تو چه دانشگاهی تحصیل می کنیم یا برای آیندمون چقدر تلاش میکنیم. ولی عمل افرادی مثل نسرین ستوده هست که باعث میشه جلوی به منجلاب رفتن این مملکت گرفته بشه.این افراد هستن که چراغ امید به زندگی و تغییرو در دل مردم زنده نگه میدارن.
به نظرت یکی مثل نسرین ستوده نمیتونست بره بهترین کشور خارجی زندگی کنه؟ 
نمیتونست بچه هاشو توی بهترین مدارس خارج از کشور بگذاره تا آیندشون تامین بشه؟
آیا نمیدونست راهی که میره به کجا ختم میشه؟ آیا مانعش شد؟
اسطوره از نظر من کسی هست که وقتی وضع مردم مملکتشو میبینه در قبال مردم و مملکتش  احساس مسئولیت میکنه و از گفتن حقیقت ترسی نداره.
برای مریم میرزاخانی احترام زیادی قائل هستم ولی صرفا در زمینه علمی و قضاوتش هم نمیکنم چون وظیفه ای در قبال بقیه نداره.
ولی احترام من برای نسرین ستوده غیر قابل وصف هست چون با اینکه وظیفه ای در قبال بقیه نداره جون خودش و آینده فرزندانشو برای کمک به این مردم گذاشته.



_

----------


## sina_u

> _باید برای مردمی تلاش کرد که خودشونم بخوان.
> طرف نون شب نداره.3تا بچه زن داده از بی پولی سه تاشون توی یه خونه زندگی میکنن بعد میگه تا اخرین قطره خون پشتتیم آقااا(دیدم که میگم)خب افرادی مثل اینا(که کم هم نیستن.در واقع 60_70درصد این قشر مردم اینجورین)باید سیخشون کرد.
> تا زمانی هم که مردم یاد نگیرن پشت هم باشن و به خاطر دو قرون حقوق زیرآب نزنن و پاچه خواری مملکت نکنن همون بهتر که نخبه ها برن.
> _


کاملا درک میکنم چی میگی و  به همین خاطر میگم به هیچ وجه قضاوتشون نمیکنم.
هر کسی حق داره همونطوری که دوست داره زندگی کنه. مخصوصا که فکر میکنه تو مملکتش درکش نمیکنن.
فکر کن چند نفر دورتو گرفتن با چوب میخوان بزننت دو نفر دارن رد میشن. یکیشون فرار میکنه  یکیشون میاد بهت کمک میکنه با اینکه میدونه ممکنه آسیب ببینه.
برای کدومشون احترام قائل هستی؟
به اونی که فرار کرده نمیشه خرده گرفت چون عقلش بهش میگه برم جلو ممکنه به قصد کشت بزننم پس فرار میکنه.
ولی اونی که میاد کمکت میکنه به چیزی فرارتر از آسیب به خودش فکر میکنه.

از طرف دیگه رسیدن به یک جامعه آزاد یک روزه بدست نمیاد سالها کوشش و از خودگذشتگی لازم داره. امریکا هم از اول امریکا نبود سالها مردم برای حقوق اولیه شون مبارزه کردن.
اون اشخاصی هم که میگین این پاچه خواری ها براشون سودی داره.از لحاظ مالی ساپورت میشن بچه هاشون سر کار میرن و ...
ولی نگذار دیدتو نسبت به همه مردم خراب کنن چون دقیقا همینو میخوان که به یک آدم بیتفاوت تبدیل بشی تا بتونن راحت بهت حکومت کنن.

----------


## sina_u

> قیاسی که میکنی یه چیزی کم داره سینا جان .اونم اینکه مردمی که حرف زدی ازش تو کشورایی پیشرفته لب و دهن نیستن فقط
> اینجا همه چیمون تظاهره .طبل های توخالی که صدای شدید میدن بیرون.مطالعه ای نیست ولی نظرات کارشناسی تو ماکس خودش قرار داره.حرف از عدالت میشه و از یه قسمت قانون ناراضیه ولی پاش بی افته برای منفعت خودش از یه باگ دیگه قانون استفاده میکنه و در حالی که داره از اون قسمت در حق یه عده دیگه ناعدالتی میکنه برای قانون قبلی همچنان معترضه
> اینجا بحث و مشکل اصلی مردم همه نیست .بحث سر اونیکه تو نون شبش مونده نیست که صداش به هیجا نمیرسه .بحث اصلی سر کم و زیاده اینکه که چرا من کمتر میتونم سو استفاده کنم و اون بیشتر
> حرف از نسرین ستوده زدی که گفتی اسطوره واقعی برام اونه و بیشتر از مریم میرزاخانی(میدونم که میرزاخانی رو قبول داره) 
> ولی حرفی که تو میزنی رو و درست هم هست ایا کل جامعه و برایند جامعه قبول دارن؟ 
> چند نفر نسرین ستوده رو میشناسن و چند نفر مریم میرزاخانی رو ؟ (درسته کار مریم میرزاخانی بسیار بزرگتر بوده و جوایز بین المللی داره ولی به قول تو کی مونده اینجا که براشون کار کنه و بجنگه)
> گفتی قضاوت نمیکنی حتی اگه برن ولی اصولا باید بمونن اینجا و بجنگن (بازم حرفت درسته) 
> ولی باید اینو بدونی مثل اون دو نفر تو دعوا نیست این قضیه . اونا دوتا راه دارن .برن یا اگه بمونن هم نجنگن و تن بدن به خیلی چیزا
> چرا؟ چون این مردم برا کسایی که جنگیدن ارزش قائل نیستن و پشتشون وای نیاستادن. بمیرن هم خونشون بیخود پایمال شده تو این برهه از زمان .چند نفر میثم مطیعی میدون کیه ؟ چند نفر ازش حمایت کردن ؟ الان کجاست؟؟
> ...


با اکثر حرفهایی که زدی موافق هستم.
ولی راهکار چی هست؟
فرار کردن یا مبارزه کردن؟
اگه همه مردم تصمیم بگیرن بدون هیچ مبارره ای فرار کنن تکلیف چند سال دیگه ایران چی میشه.
چقدر از افراد مملکت توانایی مالی رفتنو دارن؟

----------


## sina_u

> ادم عاقل اول کلاه خودشو صفت میچسبه سینا
> هیچ دین و مذهب و فرهنگ و و عقیده هم نمیتونه با منطق جمله بالا رو نقض کنه یا تو عمل خلافشو ثابت کنه


وقتی در یک اجتماع زندگی میکنی ، اعضای اون اجتماع با هم در تعامل هستن.
طرز تفکرات و تصمیم گیری هاشون به مرور روی کل اجتماع تاثیر میگذاره.
فکر کن در یک آپارتمان 30 طبقه زندگی میکنی. 6 طبقه پایین یکسری افراد زندگی میکنن که به حقوق بقیه احترام نمیگذارن. 5 طبقه به این حرکت اعتراض میکنن ولی بقیه طبقه ها اعتراض نمیکنن و میگن اینها وحشی هستن عقل میگه کلاه خودمونو بچسبیم.
بعد از چند ماه 4 طبقه که توانایی مالی دارن از اونجا میرن. 
اون 6 طبقه بی فرهنگ میرن فامیلهای خودشونو میارن اون 4 طبقه رو هم میگیرن. میشن 10 طبقه.
و ...

 وقتی سیل میاد بین انسان فهمیده  یا غیر فهمیده فرق نمیگذاره همه رو با هم میبره.
همین هواپیمایی که زدن مگه نرفته بودن زندگی جدیدی تشکیل بدن با یک سر زدن به خانوادشون همشونو عزادار کردن.سالها تلاش و برنامه ریزی و سخت کوشی یک شبه نابود شد.

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> برای افرادی مثل نسرین ستوده ارزش بسیار بیشتری قائل هستم تا نفرات برتر کنکور که برای زندگی بهتر میرن اونطرف.
> یکی برای آزادی مردم و مملکتش میجنگه یکی برای زندگی بهتر از مملکتش فرار میکنه. 
> از یه جهت دیگه  یکی مثل مریم میرزاخانی هم میتونه  باعث افتخار ایران بشه ولی نمیتونم با یکی مثل نسرین ستوده ای مقایسه کنمش که جونشو برای هموطن هاش کف دستش گرفته.
> مردم ایران تو هر زمینه ای  بجای تلاش برای گرفتن حقشون دنبال راه در رو هستن و اینکار یک  اپیدمی شده. برعکس کشورهای پیشرفته که برای گرفتن حقشون میجنگن و مملکتشونو میسازن.


وطن یه اسمه یه حسه تو قصه
حیف بقیش رو نمیشه گفت

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> من یا شما میتونیم برای آینده خودمون تلاش کنیم بشیم رتبه یک کنکور.
> میتونیم از بهترین دانشگاه خارجی پذیرش بگیریم شاگرد ممتاز اون دانشگاه بشیم و آیندمونو تضمین کنیم.
> ولی اگه توجه کنی این کارها رو فقط به خاطر خودمون انجام دادیم.
> در زندگی مردمی  که هر روز با بی عدالتی دست و پنجه نرم میکنن یا بچه هایی که یه وعده غذا ی درست نمیخورن  مهم نیست منو شما تو چه دانشگاهی تحصیل می کنیم یا برای آیندمون چقدر تلاش میکنیم. ولی عمل افرادی مثل نسرین ستوده هست که باعث میشه جلوی به منجلاب رفتن این مملکت گرفته بشه.این افراد هستن که چراغ امید به زندگی و تغییرو در دل مردم زنده نگه میدارن.
> به نظرت یکی مثل نسرین ستوده نمیتونست بره بهترین کشور خارجی زندگی کنه؟ 
> نمیتونست بچه هاشو توی بهترین مدارس خارج از کشور بگذاره تا آیندشون تامین بشه؟
> آیا نمیدونست راهی که میره به کجا ختم میشه؟ آیا مانعش شد؟
> اسطوره از نظر من کسی هست که وقتی وضع مردم مملکتشو میبینه در قبال مردم و مملکتش  احساس مسئولیت میکنه و از گفتن حقیقت ترسی نداره.
> برای مریم میرزاخانی احترام زیادی قائل هستم ولی صرفا در زمینه علمی و قضاوتش هم نمیکنم چون وظیفه ای در قبال بقیه نداره.
> ولی احترام من برای نسرین ستوده غیر قابل وصف هست چون با اینکه وظیفه ای در قبال بقیه نداره جون خودش و آینده فرزندانشو برای کمک به این مردم گذاشته.


واقعا اون مردمی که تو میگی لیاقتشو دارن؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> وقتی در یک اجتماع زندگی میکنی ، اعضای اون اجتماع با هم در تعامل هستن.
> طرز تفکرات و تصمیم گیری هاشون به مرور روی کل اجتماع تاثیر میگذاره.
> فکر کن در یک آپارتمان 30 طبقه زندگی میکنی. 6 طبقه پایین یکسری افراد زندگی میکنن که به حقوق بقیه احترام نمیگذارن. 5 طبقه به این حرکت اعتراض میکنن ولی بقیه طبقه ها اعتراض نمیکنن و میگن اینها وحشی هستن عقل میگه کلاه خودمونو بچسبیم.
> بعد از چند ماه 4 طبقه که توانایی مالی دارن از اونجا میرن. 
> اون 6 طبقه بی فرهنگ میرن فامیلهای خودشونو میارن اون 4 طبقه رو هم میگیرن. میشن 10 طبقه.
> و ...
> 
>  وقتی سیل میاد بین انسان فهمیده  یا غیر فهمیده فرق نمیگذاره همه رو با هم میبره.
> همین هواپیمایی که زدن مگه نرفته بودن زندگی جدیدی تشکیل بدن با یک سر زدن به خانوادشون همشونو عزادار کردن.سالها تلاش و برنامه ریزی و سخت کوشی یک شبه نابود شد.


تقریبا با حرفات موافقم دوست گرامی
ببین مشکل مردم ما اینه که در طول تاریخ به استبدادزدگی عادت داده شدن، یعنی به شیوه های مختلف عادتشون دادن که استبدادپذیر باشند
مردم ما توسط اهرم های *جهل، ترس و فقر* در طول تاریخ (حداقل معاصر) ایزوله شدند، بدبختانه که مردم خودشون هم نمیدونن که در شرایط ایزوله هستند!
بقای استبداد در ایران و استبدادمنشی مردم ما علت و معلول یکدیگر هست
اکثریت مردم ما به جای اینکه سعی و کوشششون در راستای تغییر شرایط استبدادی موجود باشه، صرفا دنبال پاک کردن صورت مسئله و برون رفت از شرایط موجود به طرق مختلف هستند 
البته که تقریبا چاره ای هم ندارن چون یک دست صدا نداره و اکثریت مردم صرفا نظاره گر هستند
تا زمانی که اکثریت جامعه منفعل و تماشاچی باشند، وضع بدتر میشود ولی بهتر نمیشود
متاسفانه مردم ما توسط اون اهرم هایی که بالا گفتم بدجور طی این چهار دهه مسخ شدند و همچنان تو در و دیوارن! و اطلاع ندارن که از کجا میخورن!

----------


## sina_u

> وطن یه اسمه یه حسه تو قصه
> حیف بقیش رو نمیشه گفت





> واقعا اون مردمی که تو میگی لیاقتشو دارن؟؟؟؟؟





> تقریبا با حرفات موافقم دوست گرامی
> ببین مشکل مردم ما اینه که در طول تاریخ به استبدادزدگی عادت داده شدن، یعنی به شیوه های مختلف عادتشون دادن که استبدادپذیر باشند
> مردم ما توسط اهرم های *جهل، ترس و فقر* در طول تاریخ (حداقل معاصر) ایزوله شدند، بدبختانه که مردم خودشون هم نمیدونن که در شرایط ایزوله هستند!
> بقای استبداد در ایران و استبدادمنشی مردم ما علت و معلول یکدیگر هست
> اکثریت مردم ما به جای اینکه سعی و کوشششون در راستای تغییر شرایط استبدادی موجود باشه، صرفا دنبال پاک کردن صورت مسئله و برون رفت از شرایط موجود به طرق مختلف هستند 
> البته که تقریبا چاره ای هم ندارن چون یک دست صدا نداره و اکثریت مردم صرفا نظاره گر هستند
> تا زمانی که اکثریت جامعه منفعل و تماشاچی باشند، وضع بدتر میشود ولی بهتر نمیشود
> متاسفانه مردم ما توسط اون اهرم هایی که بالا گفتم بدجور طی این چهار دهه مسخ شدند و همچنان تو در و دیوارن! و اطلاع ندارن که از کجا میخورن!


این بحث ها زمان مناسبی میطلبه چون باید از نقطه نظرهای متفاوت علوم اجتماعی مورد بررسی قرار بگیره.
دلیل ناآگاهی چی هست؟ 
دلیل هماهنگ نبودن اعتراضات چی هست؟
بودن رهبر برای هماهنگ کردن اعتراضات با توجه به شرایط اجتماعی و .. مردم ایران بهتر هست یا نبودش؟ و چرا در این سالها چنین رهبرانی شکل نگرفتن؟

و راهکارها برای برون رفت از وضعیت کنونی چی هست.
به هر صورت وضعیت مملکت مثل بادکنکی هست که هی داره باد میشه و در آخر میترکه و این وضعیت پایدار نمیمونه همونطوری که هیچ موقع تو تاریخ پایدار نمونده.

----------


## Lara27

> بالاخره جو جامعه اوضاع اقتصادی کشور هم این وسط نباید نادیده گرفت من آدم میشناسم دو سال پیش فارغ التحصیل شریف بود رفته در مغازه باباش نشسته کار میکنه لوازم خانگی میفروشه بهش میگیم اون همه زحمت تلاش میگه برای مهندسی برق کار نیست تو ایران کارای هم هست حقوقشون نمی ارزه برم اسنپ کار کنم از اون حقوق بیشتر 
> ولی این آقا شانس آورد باباش مغازه داشته بقیه چی ؟! 
> کلا وضعیت خیلی بدی داره کشور ولی بخشی از این مشکل من به اوضاع اقتصادی میبینم بخش خیلی مهمتر هوش بیزینس افراد میبینم بازم مثال های زیاد دارم افراد در همون رشته و حتی دانشگاه پایین تر موفق تر از مورد اول در تخصص خودشون بودن
> کلا اکثر بچه ذهنیت بیزینس ندارن ماهر هستند در معادله حل کردن در تحلیل مدار در بررسی سازه نابغه است ولی قدرت استقلال فکری که خودش بیزینس خودش درست بکنه ندارن مثل یه قطار دنبال این هستند حتما تو یه ریل مشخص قرار بگیرند چرا مردم الان حمله کردند به پزشکی چون شما از لحظه قبولی پزشکی تا فارغ التحصیلی شغل شما تضمین شده است تو بیمارستان شما از همون اول استخدام وزارت بهداشتی یه زمانی هم بچه  ها میرفتن مهندسی نفت چون مثل همین پزشکی بود شما از اول انگار استخدام وزارت نفت بودی  الان درش تخته شده کسی نمیره 
> ‌تا وقتی که نظام مدرک گرایی هست و بچه ها جرات و بروز خلاقیت ها به خودشون نمیدن اوضاع همین هست ( خیلی هم ساده نیست چون واقعا تو ایران نه اسپانسر وجود داره نه به شکل واقعی خصوصی سازی )


پس این همه دکتر عمومی بیکار چی اند؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## eskalis

> پس این همه دکتر عمومی بیکار چی اند؟


itak  تویی؟؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Lara27

> itak  تویی؟؟


نه

----------


## eskalis

:Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50): 


> نه

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> من یا شما میتونیم برای آینده خودمون تلاش کنیم بشیم رتبه یک کنکور.
> میتونیم از بهترین دانشگاه خارجی پذیرش بگیریم شاگرد ممتاز اون دانشگاه بشیم و آیندمونو تضمین کنیم.
> ولی اگه توجه کنی این کارها رو فقط به خاطر خودمون انجام دادیم.
> در زندگی مردمی  که هر روز با بی عدالتی دست و پنجه نرم میکنن یا بچه هایی که یه وعده غذا ی درست نمیخورن  مهم نیست منو شما تو چه دانشگاهی تحصیل می کنیم یا برای آیندمون چقدر تلاش میکنیم. ولی عمل افرادی مثل نسرین ستوده هست که باعث میشه جلوی به منجلاب رفتن این مملکت گرفته بشه.این افراد هستن که چراغ امید به زندگی و تغییرو در دل مردم زنده نگه میدارن.
> به نظرت یکی مثل نسرین ستوده نمیتونست بره بهترین کشور خارجی زندگی کنه؟ 
> نمیتونست بچه هاشو توی بهترین مدارس خارج از کشور بگذاره تا آیندشون تامین بشه؟
> آیا نمیدونست راهی که میره به کجا ختم میشه؟ آیا مانعش شد؟
> اسطوره از نظر من کسی هست که وقتی وضع مردم مملکتشو میبینه در قبال مردم و مملکتش  احساس مسئولیت میکنه و از گفتن حقیقت ترسی نداره.
> برای مریم میرزاخانی احترام زیادی قائل هستم ولی صرفا در زمینه علمی و قضاوتش هم نمیکنم چون وظیفه ای در قبال بقیه نداره.
> ولی احترام من برای نسرین ستوده غیر قابل وصف هست چون با اینکه وظیفه ای در قبال بقیه نداره جون خودش و آینده فرزندانشو برای کمک به این مردم گذاشته.



این چرندیات از کجات آوردی ؟ 
دنیا زمانی بهشت میشه که هر کسی کار و مسئولیت خودش به بهترین شکل انجام بده تمام مشکلات ما از اونجای میان که هر کسی مسئولیت و وظیفه خودش خوب انجام نداد . اتفاقا هر کس سرش تو کار خودش باشه دنیا بهشت میشه بدبختی زمانی شروع شد که بعضی ها اومدن این دنیا رو برای ما بهشت کنن و عقاید و تفکرات و ایدئولوژی خودشون به همه تحمیل کردن 
هر شخصی در حد خودش میتونه مفید و ارزشمند باشه مریم میرزاخانی و هر رتبه برتری که از ایران رفته و پیشرفت کرده و باعث پیشرفت علم شده نتیجه کارش مورد استفاده همه بشر قرار گرفته و همه دعا خیرش کردن حالا من بیام بگم نسرین ستوده خیرش برای مردم ایران بیشتر بوده تا ادیسون که هدفش سود خودش و پولدار آوردن خودش بوده ؟ چرت ترین حرف ممکن 
تو این دنیا از رفتگر گرفته تا پزشک برای جامعه مفید به شرطی که کاردخودش بکنه مریم میرزاخانی بیاد در مورد سیاست حرف بزنه دیگه با اون راننده تاکسی که در هر زمینه اقتصادی سیاسی علمی پزشکی صاحب نظر هست دیگه چه فرقی میکنه ؟! اتفاقا زیبای کار مریم همین سرش تو کار خودش بودن بود ! خانم ستوده هم داره کار خودش انجام میده به عنوان فعال حقوق بشری و حقوق دان اون خانم و آقای رتبه برتر هم به برکت کار خودشون فردا دارو هزاران بیماری سرطان تحویل جامعه میده اون مهندس همین اینترنت و برق هواپیما و مترو تحویل تو میدن همه اینا مفید هستن کسی بر دیگری برتر نیست 
حالا تو ناراحت رتبه برتر نشدی برو پشت خانم ستوده وایسا به بقیه گیر بده 
بدبختی ما از اونجا اومد تو تاکسی مینشستی راننده تاکسی از فواید انرژی هسته ای و رادیو دارو ها و نظرات اقتصادی میگفت تهش هم کرایه دوبل ازت میگرفت 
اطراف خودت نگاه کنی میبینی تمام زحمات اندیشمندان در هر زمینه ای از ریاضیات بگیر که زبان علم هست تا مهندس و پزشک جز خدمت نه تنها به ایرانی ها به کل بشر کاری نکردن اینا همون رتبه برتر ها هستن که زحمت کشیدن وقت گذاشتن پای درس رفتن دانشگاه هم درخشیدن و در مقاطع بالاتر پله ای به پیشرفت علم در دنیا کمک کردن

----------


## sina_u

> این چرندیات از کجات آوردی ؟ 
> دنیا زمانی بهشت میشه که هر کسی کار و مسئولیت خودش به بهترین شکل انجام بده تمام مشکلات ما از اونجای میان که هر کسی مسئولیت و وظیفه خودش خوب انجام نداد . اتفاقا هر کس سرش تو کار خودش باشه دنیا بهشت میشه بدبختی زمانی شروع شد که بعضی ها اومدن این دنیا رو برای ما بهشت کنن و عقاید و تفکرات و ایدئولوژی خودشون به همه تحمیل کردن 
> هر شخصی در حد خودش میتونه مفید و ارزشمند باشه مریم میرزاخانی و هر رتبه برتری که از ایران رفته و پیشرفت کرده و باعث پیشرفت علم شده نتیجه کارش مورد استفاده همه بشر قرار گرفته و همه دعا خیرش کردن حالا من بیام بگم نسرین ستوده خیرش برای مردم ایران بیشتر بوده تا ادیسون که هدفش سود خودش و پولدار آوردن خودش بوده ؟ چرت ترین حرف ممکن 
> تو این دنیا از رفتگر گرفته تا پزشک برای جامعه مفید به شرطی که کاردخودش بکنه مریم میرزاخانی بیاد در مورد سیاست حرف بزنه دیگه با اون راننده تاکسی که در هر زمینه اقتصادی سیاسی علمی پزشکی صاحب نظر هست دیگه چه فرقی میکنه ؟! اتفاقا زیبای کار مریم همین سرش تو کار خودش بودن بود ! خانم ستوده هم داره کار خودش انجام میده به عنوان فعال حقوق بشری و حقوق دان اون خانم و آقای رتبه برتر هم به برکت کار خودشون فردا دارو هزاران بیماری سرطان تحویل جامعه میده اون مهندس همین اینترنت و برق هواپیما و مترو تحویل تو میدن همه اینا مفید هستن کسی بر دیگری برتر نیست 
> حالا تو ناراحت رتبه برتر نشدی برو پشت خانم ستوده وایسا به بقیه گیر بده 
> بدبختی ما از اونجا اومد تو تاکسی مینشستی راننده تاکسی از فواید انرژی هسته ای و رادیو دارو ها و نظرات اقتصادی میگفت تهش هم کرایه دوبل ازت میگرفت 
> اطراف خودت نگاه کنی میبینی تمام زحمات اندیشمندان در هر زمینه ای از ریاضیات بگیر که زبان علم هست تا مهندس و پزشک جز خدمت نه تنها به ایرانی ها به کل بشر کاری نکردن اینا همون رتبه برتر ها هستن که زحمت کشیدن وقت گذاشتن پای درس رفتن دانشگاه هم درخشیدن و در مقاطع بالاتر پله ای به پیشرفت علم در دنیا کمک کردن


چرندیاتو احمقهایی مثل تو میگن که هنوز نمیدونن در یک بحث که همه دارن با احترام باهم صحبت میکنن نیان به بقیه بگن چرند میگی.
در هر کدوم از پستهای قبلی گفتم به هیچ وجه هیچ کدوم از این افرادو قضاوت نمی کنم و صرفا نظر خودمو گفتم که میتونه درست یا غلط باشه.

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> این بحث ها زمان مناسبی میطلبه چون باید از نقطه نظرهای متفاوت علوم اجتماعی مورد بررسی قرار بگیره.
> دلیل ناآگاهی چی هست؟ 
> دلیل هماهنگ نبودن اعتراضات چی هست؟
> بودن رهبر برای هماهنگ کردن اعتراضات با توجه به شرایط اجتماعی و .. مردم ایران بهتر هست یا نبودش؟ و چرا در این سالها چنین رهبرانی شکل نگرفتن؟
> 
> و راهکارها برای برون رفت از وضعیت کنونی چی هست.
> به هر صورت وضعیت مملکت مثل بادکنکی هست که هی داره باد میشه و در آخر میترکه و این وضعیت پایدار نمیمونه همونطوری که هیچ موقع تو تاریخ پایدار نمونده.


دوست عزیز جواب این سوالات دلایل کاملا سیاسی داره که بنده در حد خودم یه سریاشونو میدونم ولی اصلا تمایلی ندارم که بگم... اگر کمی مطالعات سیاسی و تاریخی داشته باشی(مخصوصا صد سال اخیر) به جواب این سوالات دست پیدا میکنی...

----------


## sina_u

> دوست عزیز جواب این سوالات دلایل کاملا سیاسی داره که بنده در حد خودم یه سریاشونو میدونم ولی اصلا تمایلی ندارم که بگم... اگر کمی مطالعات سیاسی و تاریخی داشته باشی(مخصوصا صد سال اخیر) به جواب این سوالات دست پیدا میکنی...


این سوالها رو بطور نمونه مطرح کردم  که همراه با  سوالهای بسیار دیگه باید از دیدهای مختلف علوم اجتماعی(سیاسی ، جامعه شناسی و ...) مورد بحث قرار بگیره تا بشه به نتایجی دست یافت.
ضمن اینکه اینطور نیست که در مورد این سوالها تحقیق نکرده باشم و ندونم مشکل از کجاست ولی وقتی مطالب به بحث گذاشته میشه دیدهای مختلفی از افراد مختلفی مطرح میشه که زوایای تاریک دیگری رو روشن میکنه. ممکنه شما از دید سیاسی  یک قضیه رو مطرح کنین و شخص دیگه از دید اجتماعی مطلبو مورد نقد قرار بده.
همینطور یکسری مسائل میتونن از لحاظ تئوری درست به نظر بیان ولی در عمل و در جوامع مختلف  نتایج مختلفی بدن.
صحبت در مورد این مطالب  روزانه چندین ساعت وقت میبره که اگه بعدا زمانی بود میشه در موردشون صحبت کرد.
این بحث هم مربوط به یک هفته پیش بود که از اون موقع کلا فعالیتمون تو سایت کم کردم و مثل شما در این زمان علافه ای ندارم تا بحثو ادامه بدم چون وقت گیر هست.

----------


## saj8jad

سقوط ویرانگر ارزش های اخلاقی، منفعت طلبی فردی، مادی گرایی محض و نبود معنویت اجتماعی (نه معنویت مذهبی!!) به جهت فقدان آموزش، تعلیم و تربیت اصولی از ناحیه حکومت، دولت و خانواده ها در طول سه چهار دهه گذشته، جامعه ما رو به یک ضدجامعه تمام عیار تبدیل کرده و عملا ما رو به ورطه نابودی کشانده، امروز که با هم صحبت میکنیم ما عملا با یک جامعه به معنی کلاسیک و متمدنانه کلمه رو به رو نیستیم، بلکه با یک مادون جنگل به معنی حقیقی کلمه رو به رو هستیم که متأسفانه هیچ حساب و کتابی نداره که هیچ، هر روز هم بیشتر از دیروز شاهد پسرفت و سقوط این به اصطلاح جامعه هستیم!

اکثریت چشمگیر مردم ما از ناآگاهی، کج فهمی، فقر فرهنگی، عدم مسئولیت پذیری اجتماعی، عدم بینش سیاسی، استبدادمنشی، استبدادپذیری و ایزوله بودن به معنای عام کلمه رنج میبرن، بطوری که در عین انفعال، بی توجهی و بی تفاوتی، غیر از مسخره کردن، لودگی و جک سازی درباره مسائل جدی و مشکلات کلان ملی و کشوری تقریبا هیچ چیز دیگری رو بلد نیستند و دنبال هیچ راهکاری نیستند!، به عنوان نمونه همین مسئله روزمره ویروس کرونا، یه سر به شبکه های اجتماعی بزنید ببینید چه خبره! مشاهده خواهید کرد که خلق قهرمان ایران مشغول دُر افشانی و اظهار نظرهای متشعشانه و گهربارانه هستند!

افزون بر همه این مسائل و مشکلات ذکر شده، رکود حاکم بر جامعه به معنی عام و گسترده کلمه در همه بخش های جامعه (اقتصاد، اجتماع، فرهنگ و ...)، فضای ایزوله، تنگ، بسته و خفقان موجود، بستر رو به طرز چشمگیری مهیا کرده که قشر تحصیل کرده و نخبه جامعه فرار رو بر قرار ترجیح بدن و برن و پشت سرشون رو نگاه هم نکنن، به عنوان مثال در سال 2019 میلادی یه چیزی حدود 2900 پزشک عمومی و متخصص صرفا به کشور دانمارک مهاجرت کردند! آیا دلیلش صرفا شرایط مالی هستش که نیست، اکثریت پزشکان از حقوق نسبتا خوبی نسبت به سایر طبقاتی اجتماعی برخوردار هستند پس چرا باید به فکر مهاجرت باشند؟! دلیلش مشخص است به دو پاراگراف بالا مراجعه کنید! کشور ما هر روز بیشتر از دیروز تهی و تهی تر از قشر تحصیلکرده، متخصص و آینده ساز میشود، زیبا نیست؟!!

بازم یادآور میشم، بقای استبداد و استبدادمنشی و نتایج ویرانگر آن در جامعه امروز ایران که اینک شاهدش هستیم علت و معلول یکدیگرن، آرزو میکنم و امیدوارم که شاهد یک انقلاب فرهنگی باشیم و ...

----------


## Saeed79

> منبعش رو یکی لطف میکنه
> پیشاپیش تشکر


نبود ؟ :Yahoo (21):  
استارتر ...؟

----------


## Saturn8

هی امروز دلار بیست هزار شد هممون مجبوریم بریم وگرنه میمیریم.

----------


## Arash_schulzy

میا وضعش خوب بود ولی بازم ارادشو داشت و درسشو خوند ولی خوشحالم بازم نهایتا رفت دنبال علاقش

----------

